# Fall Foliage Surrounding Homestead



## Care4all (Nov 10, 2015)

this was mid October surrounding my home...


----------



## Care4all (Nov 10, 2015)

My husband and I made a trip in to the big city, 30k people, and stayed at a hotel in town, and I took some pics of the foliage from the hotel window and while driving through town and the way home...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> this was mid October surrounding my home...



I never think to take pictures of the leaves!  They are mostly brown and gone in my area now.    Maybe next year I'll remember and post some pictures.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pretty photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 31, 2015)

Fall in NY


----------



## Care4all (Dec 31, 2015)

spoonman,  Beautiful pictures!

New York state looks just like Maine on your rivers....we have all the Glacier boulders and rocky shoreline too!


----------

